# Russian Grasshoppers



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Saw this with a caption that said grasshoppers in TX and western U.S. have nothing on Russian grasshoppers



Atleast the ear is still there. Kind of neat.I wouldnt wish them upon anyone


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Bgriffin856 said:


> Saw this with a caption that said grasshoppers in TX and western U.S. have nothing on Russian grasshoppers
> 
> 
> 
> Atleast the ear is still there. Kind of neat.I wouldnt wish them upon anyone


Those rooskie grasshoppers are bad news! Wonder why they didn't like the ground leaves....not green enough I guess??

Regards, Mike


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Holy crap I sure hope we don't have anything like that around here.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

In Soviet Russia, grasshopper eat humans...

That looks BAD!


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Definitely wouldn't want small children and pets outside with those around

Heck I don't think it'd feel safe being outside either


----------

